# Lone Ranger - Offizieller deutscher Trailer zum Bruckheimer-Film mit Johnny Depp



## PCGamesRedaktion (12. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Lone Ranger - Offizieller deutscher Trailer zum Bruckheimer-Film mit Johnny Depp* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Lone Ranger - Offizieller deutscher Trailer zum Bruckheimer-Film mit Johnny Depp


----------



## Odin333 (12. Dezember 2012)

Irgendwie lustig. Immer die selben Schauspieler zusammen in verschiedenen Filmen.


----------



## DrProof (12. Dezember 2012)

Wenn Werbung gemacht wird mit dem Film davor, dann ist der Film selbst meist bescheiden. War ja z.B. bei King Kong auch so...  Vom großen Meister von Herr der Ringe Peter J. blablub und dann wars Kernschrott! Schönen Dank 
Depp komm nicht gut als Indianer im Trailer! 
Aber mal reinschauen irgendwann...


----------



## robby23 (12. Dezember 2012)

Fluch der Karibik - Western Edition.


----------



## stawacz (12. Dezember 2012)

DrProof schrieb:


> Wenn Werbung gemacht wird mit dem Film davor, dann ist der Film selbst meist bescheiden. War ja z.B. bei King Kong auch so...  Vom großen Meister von Herr der Ringe Peter J. blablub und dann wars Kernschrott! Schönen Dank
> Depp komm nicht gut als Indianer im Trailer!
> Aber mal reinschauen irgendwann...


 

king kong schrott? also das musst du mir mal erklären,,für mich einer der besten filme überhaupt


----------



## weisauchnicht (12. Dezember 2012)

Könnte lustig werden,wenn man die Szene sieht,wo er über das Pferd redet.


----------

